# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [SWING] Imposer un format  un composant

## BernardT

Bonjour tt le monde!
Je voudrai savoir s'il etait possible d'imposer un format rond a un composant de type bouton  ::?: :

----------


## herve91

bonsoir,
oui, c'est possible. Il te faut dfinir une classe RoundButton, par exemple :


```

```

Il est ncessaire pour un comportement "correct" que l'icne pass au constructeur soit de forme circulaire (ou ellipsodale), et de fond transparent.

----------


## joneil

excellant merci beaucoup. 
J'avais cherch mais j'avais pas du choisir les bons mots cl.

----------


## hanaeb

Bonjour , je suis dbutante en java et je voudrais savoir stp comment tu as introduis le code et tu as appell la classe dans le programme.
Merci
Hanae

----------

